# Kind of a "gag"



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Could she be reverse sneezing? It is usually a short bout of throaty snorty sounds. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXDledRQ7y4

Nico does this occasionally, though not for as long as shown in the video. I understand it is also a function of clearing the snout - much like sneezing clears out our noses. Nothing to be concerned with if it is reverse sneezing.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

However, on re-reading your post, if she is doing this as often as you mentioned, you might have things checked by a vet. My girls only do this maybe once a month if that much...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's definitely not reverse sneezing, comes from her throat and a definite gag.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Check out the video on reverse sneezing - it can sound like gagging or choking, rather than sneezing. It is very common in small dogs but not usually a problem. Sometimes rubbing the chest helps (Sophy now comes and asks me to rub her chest when she has a bout), or covering the nose so the dog has to breath through its mouth.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you asked your vet about a collapsing trachea?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had dogs that did the reverse sneezing, but did look at the link. Not reverse sneezing! It is a gag, and she does it once it's not continuous. Hard to explain, try this, open your mouth really wide & try to cough. 
No I haven't poodlecrazy#1, but I definitely will.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I've had dogs that did the reverse sneezing, but did look at the link. Not reverse sneezing! It is a gag, and she does it once it's not continuous. Hard to explain, try this, open your mouth really wide & try to cough.
> No I haven't poodlecrazy#1, but I definitely will.


I know what you are describing there. It seems they are trying to cough up something. I recommend you have a vet take a look... not because of you seeing her do that twice a week... she's a puppy and puppies are always sampling something you don't want them to... but the some days she does it a lot. It could be absolutely nothing but there could be something bothering her so instead of speculating what that could be (I would go crazy speculating), have the vet look. 

If you make an appointment specifically for this complaint, that is what the vet will address. 

Good luck... I hope it is nothing to worry about.

pr


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Just googled collapsing trachea and it does seem likely, as it usually effects small breed dogs as they age, and she doesn't have any of the symptoms.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella does that but she is 7 years old, the vet said it also could be an enlarge heart. She coughs and them she will gag.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Just googled collapsing trachea and it does seem likely, as it usually effects small breed dogs as they age, and she doesn't have any of the symptoms.



I'm guessing you meant doesn't right? If so yes it is most commonly seen in small breeds but not necessarily aging small breeds. My first Tpoo was DX with it around 1 year old. It would be very unlikely she has it but still a good thing to inquire about at the vet. If it is worrying you I would definitely have a chat with your vet. It could be something simple like she is just getting a tickle or weird feeling in her throat and trying to make it go away. Or maybe she has a little bit of reflux. 

I am going to take my little boy Winter in today to see if he has issues with his trachea. He has been doing similar gaging stuff but has also been having a lot of issues with reverse sneezing and choking as well. It seems to be worsened when he gets super excited or when he drinks water. Do you notice anything that initiates the gaging? Like drinking water, excitement, or hunger?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau sometimes does that after drinking or gobbling treats too quickly. He always has. It was alarming at first, but the vet told me not to worry unless he continues to gag or choke. Still, hearing him gag like that makes me wince every time.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think that is the same thing Winter does, except he actually continues to choke and then he panics and starts screaming. If freaks me out because all the sudden he is screaming but he looks perfectly fine. Until I feel his throat and there is something in it or he throws up water. We will see what the vet says today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee Timi is the only poodle that I have had who doesn't have it to some degree or another.
The trick that always works for me is to get them to kiss me - if they can get over how crazy that sounds and comply, something about that action just completely stops the attack. Alternately some petting or message can help relax them and stop the attack.
Also see if you can notice your dog's triggers - for Tangee it was drinking cold water and for Teaka it happens when she gets over excited...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey has been gagging more this afternoon and spit up some yellow phlem, we have a vet appt in an hour. They said kennel cough is going around and to keep her in the car until they come get us. I'm worried and upset!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Does she play with a lot of stuffed animals? Matisse does something like what you describe. It's really more of a cough though and only once. Then maybe not again that day or maybe one or two more times. Just once or twice. Drinking water seems to trigger it. It is a deep cough though and maybe coupled with a little gag. The vet called it tracheitis. I suggested it might be the fuzz and lint ingested when playing with those kinds of toys and he agreed. However, it's not exactly going away. But of course, I haven't taken all the toys away either. What's he suppose to play with? He doesn't do Kongs without chewing off bits of plastic. Rope toys are fun but they have lint too. The carpet? I don't know...I wonder if your little one has tracheitis too...an inflammation or irritation of the trachea.

First we did antibiotics. Now he has a cough suppressant as needed. The vet thinks it's become sort of a vicious cycle. Cough-irritation....irritation-cough. And so on. 

Good luck at the vet. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Abbey has been gagging more this afternoon and spit up some yellow phlem, we have a vet appt in an hour. They said kennel cough is going around and to keep her in the car until they come get us. I'm worried and upset!



Aww, try not to worry too much - kennel cough is just equivalent of a human cold - not serious except in he most compromised individuals.
Let us know what the Vet says!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ exactly! KC is very treatable, and the vaccine doesn't give 100% immunity from it either. I choose not to vaccinate and let them get immunity naturally instead. Plus the vaccine has to be done every 6 months to be effective, which is way to often in my opinion. 
Usually you see a white foam with KC though not a yellow. Hopefully they vet will be able to give a DX and treat her quickly. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The vet said her trachea is irritated and lymph nods are swollen, she said proceed as it might be kennel cough and keep her away from other dogs. No puppy class for us tonight. Apparently KC is going around right now, but she also said sometimes the vaccine (which Abbey had 7 days ago) can give them a mild case too. She asked if Abbey had eaten grass as it can wrap around the tonsils and cause problems (she hasn't), but she did scoop up some hair the other day when I groomed her. I opened her mouth and took out as much as I could, but she definitely swallowed some. Vet said the hair could be wrapped around her tonsils, if so she said they have to put her under to clean them out. I've never heard of this. Vet also said "if that's the case we might as well spay while she's out", NOT A CHANCE OF THAT she's only 17 weeks old today!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> The vet said her trachea is irritated and lymph nods are swollen, she said proceed as it might be kennel cough and keep her away from other dogs. No puppy class for us tonight. Apparently KC is going around right now, but she also said sometimes the vaccine (which Abbey had 7 days ago) can give them a mild case too. She asked if Abbey had eaten grass as it can wrap around the tonsils and cause problems (she hasn't), but she did scoop up some hair the other day when I groomed her. I opened her mouth and took out as much as I could, but she definitely swallowed some. Vet said the hair could be wrapped around her tonsils, if so she said they have to put her under to clean them out. I've never heard of this. Vet also said "if that's the case we might as well spay while she's out", NOT A CHANCE OF THAT she's only 17 weeks old today!



Wow, the one and only time that I have had a dog get kennel cough was about ten days after giving her the vaccine. Never did it before or since, and never had a problem with it again (and you know that Timi constantly goes to Dog Parks and training classes). 
And I have heard a couple of others say that their dog got it after the vaccine too! 
And by the way - my Tangee had huge lymph nodes in her neck her first year, no explanation was ever found for it, and it was presumed to be from vaccinations, so everything that is going on could be due to that vaccine! I hope that you will consider this before you would give it again!
And I guess anything is possible - but hair wrapped around the tonsils? Timi is constantly getting pieces of hair and lint from my knitting in her mouth, and has never had a problem because of it. I would be VERY resistant to letting a Vet operate on my dog for that - and big boo to your Vet for suggesting spaying at such a young age.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm leary of vaccines at the best of times, but if that caused this it's kind of disturbing. I've never heard of things getting tangled in the tonsil either tiny poodles, and yes, I was shocked at the suggestion to spay her. When we left my husband said " well that's not happening", it's hard to figure out what's best sometimes when it comes to food, vaccines, etc.!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> I'm leary of vaccines at the best of times, but if that caused this it's kind of disturbing. I've never heard of things getting tangled in the tonsil either tiny poodles, and yes, I was shocked at the suggestion to spay her. When we left my husband said " well that's not happening", it's hard to figure out what's best sometimes when it comes to food, vaccines, etc.!



It is so sad when it feels like a constant battle with the Vet trying to get you to do things that you don't think is in your dog's best interest. I am considering finding a new Vet now, and the thought is daunting....


----------

